# Ideas please for a recipe



## meathead (10/11/13)

I have 277 grams of Munich 20 EBC
Plenty of Maris Otter, Vienna and JW trad ale
Cascade 
Nelson 
Amarillo

Looking for a recipe BIAB 20 litres


----------



## jyo (10/11/13)

50/50 maris/Vienna. Throw the munich in too.

Amarillo 60 minutes @ 15 IBUS
Cascade 10 minutes @ 8 IBUS
Cascade flameout @ 7 IBUS

US05

Simple but should be pretty yum.

Haven't used Nelson so can't comment.


----------



## meathead (10/11/13)

Brilliant
Thanks


----------



## Thefatdoghead (10/11/13)

Jyo's recipe except go all Vienna base.


----------



## fletcher (10/11/13)

i'd go

maris 90%, munich/vienna 10%

cascade @ 60 for 20 IBU
cascade and nelson @ 20 for 15 IBU
cascade and nelson @ flame out for 5 IBU

us05 at 18c

kind of a fat yak rip off (those two hops anyway).


----------

